# Game Warden stalked us for 2 days....



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2014)

Long one sorry.

Well strange events this weekend on our place in Hancock.  We have about 1000 acre club, and some members run corn outside season for trail cams.

Usually there are about 4 of us who turkey hunt so we split into 2 groups (Me and a buddy, a buddy and his dad).  This year one of the guys (son of the dad) didn't go so his dad hunted alone but another buddy who is even newer than us came down, so we let him go with us.  So 3 and 1 hunting.

So we started the morning we normally park on one of the interior roads (at a main crossing of roads), listen then decide which way to go.  Long story short not a lot of gobbling Saturday morning but we did get on a few.  Then ended up about as far as you can go on the other side (all walking) where one of my buddies got shot on one that came in silent( poor shot rolled bird but we never could find him)

Fast forward to Sunday, only me and my buddies dad went, I parked where I normally do and went toward one side and his dad went to the other.  I had heard a shot earlier that morning and text buddy in came if he [buddy's dad] shot one.  He calls right back and says hey you need to come to camp, GW his here.  One has been at your truck for a few hours (about 10:30am).  

When the other guy was coming out of the woods, GW stepped out of woods and stopped him.

Come to find out there was a feeder put up after deer season (but GW says he didn't find it till Saturday) with a camera about where I parked my truck (this weekend was first time I have set foot on that land since opening day of deer season).

He had been waiting around all weekend to catch someone go over and sit by that feeder and hunt, said he had watched me and the 3 buddies go down the road, heard the shot at that turkey, he went down looking around after he shot at the turkey, said they had watched us in camp etc...I guess on Sunday they knew we were probably headed home; and were a little sore we never went and tried to hunt at this feeder.

There were 2 of them, they wanted to charge everyone with hunting over bait; luckily the guy who put it out was there (doesn't turkey hunt) said he though it was empty and no corn was under it. ( it was electric hanging from tree)  GW says he was able to hit it with a stick and some fell out.

The guy who put it out is the president of the club, he just camps and spends a lot of time down there and we were lucky he owned up to it.  GW decide to only give him the ticket, but still gave us written warnings.  I was peeved for sure but not as mad as I would have been.

On side not he did say me and my 2 buddies were the walking its folks he ever seen and we could cover some ground.  So hopefully we made him work at trying to keep up with us.  He said at one point we were about 30 yards from him and if we would have taken a few more steps one way we probably would have seen him, I do a lot of trout fishing in the mountains and had heard from a lot of folks having them do that up there but first time for me.


----------



## Sargent (Mar 24, 2014)

Glad they stopped you law-breaking criminals. 

Sheez.


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2014)

wait.... what was the ticket they gave out for.... if he wasnt turkey hunting what did he do wrong?


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 24, 2014)

If he wasn't hunting over it they cant give him a ticket. It is not illegal to put corn out. Just illegal to hunt around it


----------



## TurkeyBird (Mar 24, 2014)

The GW knew the bait was there.  He knew where he was going opening day, just like you did!


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2014)

Inticing wildlife or something like that...by the time I got to camp it was all done they just checked my license and plug, and printed me a warning.  Buddy said GW explained the ticket was similar to you have a dove shoot, you know its baited but invite all these folks to shoot who do not know its baited.

Buddy, said GW told him he didn't find the feeder till Saturday, so not sure how true it is (what it looks like is the feeder battery died or messed up and it wasn't throwing corn but when he shook it there was enough to fall out, I'm guessing thats why pres thought it was empty...?)  I just know we have never seen the GW there in 4 years we had it; just picked up new land last year some folks lost no telling, if they really didn't see it till Saturday what made them come?  

You could tell he was a little peeved that no one went and hunted at the "feeder".  Between the 4 of us that were there we knew nothing about it and he could tell.  He basically said for 10 days don't hunt this section and told us what it was....Will be 10 days before I can go back anyway.

Club pres owned up to it and was apologetic but if he wasn't there we would have been screwed; even though GW knew we really weren't hunting that.  I'm going to tell him (president of club)  He needs to put in the rules no corn until May 16th-August.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2014)

Well now yall know what they want for yall to do. We do not run feeder during turkey season. Our place is to small & no problems when not ran. 
Thx for sharing.


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 24, 2014)

if they have been roaming on private property prior to hunting season or during hunting season without permission or probable cause then they were breaking the law! It's also messes up a hunt when someone is sneaking around in green and tan clothing between you and the birds.. sorry for your intrusions...


----------



## Flatwoods sportsman (Mar 24, 2014)

My dad and I had a run in with an overzealous GW  ~15 years ago that sounds pretty similar.  I was about ten years old and we were set up on a road in a blind with a large flock coming our way. After I shot 2, dad shot another, then a GW hops up and yells "freeze!" from the direction we had shot in. 
He had hiked in from the highway everyday and was waiting for us to kill a bird for several days (talk about being staked out). Then he asked us if we knew why he was writing us tickets. We had no idea of any wrong doing so he dug around in the ground a found a corn COB, no kernels, just a dried up cob from another member feeding months before. He and his partner confiscated the birds and wrote several hefty tickets. I've never seen my dad so mad! In hindsight, we should've fought the tickets.


----------



## trophyslayer (Mar 24, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> Inticing wildlife or something like that...by the time I got to camp it was all done they just checked my license and plug, and printed me a warning.  Buddy said GW explained the ticket was similar to you have a dove shoot, you know its baited but invite all these folks to shoot who do not know its baited.
> 
> Buddy, said GW told him he didn't find the feeder till Saturday, so not sure how true it is (what it looks like is the feeder battery died or messed up and it wasn't throwing corn but when he shook it there was enough to fall out, I'm guessing thats why pres thought it was empty...?)  I just know we have never seen the GW there in 4 years we had it; just picked up new land last year some folks lost no telling, if they really didn't see it till Saturday what made them come?
> 
> ...




Oh OK that makes a little more since I guess.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2014)

Also whats strange is...The buddys dad's girlfriend came would go out in this clearcut in middle of day when we weren't hunting and was looking for arrowheads etc...they even mentioned watching her do that.  Better watch where you take leak no telling who's watching!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 24, 2014)

I go behind the tree.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 24, 2014)

I had posted this in another thread last week:

10 yrs or so ago, I saw where a new member joined the club a week or 2 before opening day of turkey season.
Saw where he had a corn feeder in a tree. I made sure I stayed 300 yrds away based on regs for deer at that time. GW showed up with an attitude opening morning hellbent on charging someone. He asked and I showed him where I was. No charges but really I just got lucky. GW can do what they want- especially when turkeys and corn are involved. Just my 2 cents


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 24, 2014)

I cant believe you guys are still on the street!




jk

I bet you could have counted the kernals he knocked on the ground too.....perhaps on one hand?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

*Thanks !*



Luke0927 said:


> Long one sorry.
> 
> Well strange events this weekend on our place in Hancock.  We have about 1000 acre club, and some members run corn outside season for trail cams.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting this....!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

*Question....*



Luke0927 said:


> Long one sorry.
> 
> Well strange events this weekend on our place in Hancock.  We have about 1000 acre club, and some members run corn outside season for trail cams.
> 
> ...



If the fellow who says he put the feeder out was not hunting not only over the feeder but at all....how is it that a citation could be written to him and for what?  (Of course I know that a citation can be written for most anything-I suppose the game warden wrote it so he could show he did something-right or wrong-and then allow the court to figure out if it would hold up or not).

Do we have anyone on here that is perhaps an attorney that could provide an answer to this?  It seems to me the warden was really stretching his stance on this !!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> Long one sorry.
> 
> Well strange events this weekend on our place in Hancock.  We have about 1000 acre club, and some members run corn outside season for trail cams.
> 
> ...



So if I read this correctly you say the DNR officer wrote a ticket to a person who was not even hunting....... did he have a firearm in camp with him or anything?  

If this is the way it really happened, I would have to take this one to County Probate court if it were me. 

Since you have already shared the county do you mind posting up the officers name?


----------



## Mars (Mar 24, 2014)

Just curious because I'm one county away, but do you remember the GW's name?


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2014)

He should fight the ticket.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mars, I think I tossed out the written warning, it had the main officer who was in the woods most of the times name on it.  I will check or ask buddy if he has his.

Fellow who got ticked was sitting in camp in his camper with his wife, he came over when GW came back to camp with buddy's dad (GW asked him to take him down road to his truck LOL).  Written warning for 4 of us that actually hunted was hunting over bait (still say it shouldn't have even been a written warning since other guy admited we would have had no idea it was there). Ticket to other guy was (in words of my buddy) inciting game, what they would charge a person who baited a say a dove shot and invited folks for a hunt and they were unaware that it was baited, that was GW explanation of it.

I told him (guy with ticket) I'd probably be talking to the judge; to me sounds pricey.....and being Hancock is a pretty poor county I'm sure that tickets are on higher end.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't see where any laws were broken in what I read.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

*Me either....*



Core Lokt said:


> I don't see where any laws were broken in what I read.



What Luke 0927 is saying (I believe) is that the game warden wrote the club president up for enticing wildlife since he admitted to having put up the feeder. (At least that is my understanding).  I see that as a real stretch but that is the world we operate in ....I too would go to the court with legal representation but...


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> What Luke 0927 is saying (I believe) is that the game warden wrote the club president up for enticing wildlife since he admitted to having put up the feeder. (At least that is my understanding).  I see that as a real stretch but that is the world we operate in ....I too would go to the court with legal representation but...



Exactly.....if he wasn't there to admit we all 4 would have been issued tickets for hunting over bait because it was on the property.

Feeder was setup little after season to see what deer were still around also had a camera.  President said he check the ground last time he was down and there was no corn or any sign that anything had been eating so he assumed it was empty.  It was hung over a limb I guess and must have been where you need ATV or ladder to check...unless you hit it with a stick, LOL

GA DNR- Derrell Worth issued the warning and citation.

I should have asked but the way it sounds is its not like deer, during turkey season no 200 yards and out of sight.  But since we walked in that general area with loaded guns we were warned for "hunting over bait".  But my buddies dad never hunted that side off the property, he would have been a long ways off....and he still got written warning.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

*Thanks Luke 0927 !!*



Luke0927 said:


> Exactly.....if he wasn't there to admit we all 4 would have been issued tickets for hunting over bait because it was on the property.
> 
> Feeder was setup little after season to see what deer were still around also had a camera.  President said he check the ground last time he was down and there was no corn or any sign that anything had been eating so he assumed it was empty.  It was hung over a limb I guess and must have been where you need ATV or ladder to check...unless you hit it with a stick, LOL
> 
> ...



Thanks for indulging many of us with the details of this incident-This could happen unknowingly to any of us !!  Seems like a lot of hours to have put in stalking a small number of hunters over an interesting issue but I suppose there was not much else for the ranger to occupy his time with...no serious crime...just hanging out in the woods watching guy's - Shooting the breeze, watching basketball, whizzing by a tree, etc...!!!  Tough way to make a living  !


----------



## oops1 (Mar 24, 2014)

I thought I read if Any bait was on the property it was illegal to hunt turkey on the property. Sucks for the president but sounds like y'all got off. BTW.. I do not agree with the law.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 24, 2014)

On another thread I mentioned speaking with a GW, The best understanding I have is it could go either way, that's about as plain as it gets, other members of my club say feeders are empty, I'm gonna go shake them out and throw corn away if I decide to hunt there.If I get ticketed it will be ignorance on my part plain and simple, especially since I don't even know where feeders are.I'm gonna look though, bet GW knows where they are.I have had some bad experiences with GWs in my state, but I will say the one I spoke with from Hancock county was very pleasant to talk with, and was willing to listen to my question and answer as best as he could.It wasn't the one you encountered though.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

*Did You...*



cklem said:


> On another thread I mentioned speaking with a GW, The best understanding I have is it could go either way, that's about as plain as it gets, other members of my club say feeders are empty, I'm gonna go shake them out and throw corn away if I decide to hunt there.If I get ticketed it will be ignorance on my part plain and simple, especially since I don't even know where feeders are.I'm gonna look though, bet GW knows where they are.I have had some bad experiences with GWs in my state, but I will say the one I spoke with from Hancock county was very pleasant to talk with, and was willing to listen to my question and answer as best as he could.It wasn't the one you encountered though.


Did you then go ahead and hunt your club in Hancock County after talking with a different game warden and if so I presume you had no issue, right ?


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 24, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Did you then go ahead and hunt your club in Hancock County after talking with a different game warden and if so I presume you had no issue, right ?



No I hadn't been down there yet, I am still wrestling with the decision, I did talk to other members, they say feeders are empty. I though I might try it in the next week. Now if I can get them to tell me where the feeders are so I can make sure there is no corn left in the bottom of the feeder that the broadcaster didn't pick up, I should be fine. As to the original question, I didn't really get a straight answer, I don't believe a GW has a straight answer on this matter, like I said in the other thread, after talking with him, there is no way I would hunt knowing there was a feeder on my property that could have corn in it, I'm not critisizing the GW I talked with in no way, was probably the most pleasant GW I have ever spoken with. It appears they take this matter very serious.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Mar 24, 2014)

I got no corn.  And after walking all 425 acres I hunt, I got no turkey so I guess I'm safe.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't catch the other officers name but he was nice both very professional.  I shook his hand and said thanks for his fairness, on just letting the other guy take it because looks like under the way the law is written he could have issued us tickets also.

I heard 2 shots that I swear if they weren't on our property they had to be sitting right on the line.  I was wonder if the folks who lost the other land last year didn't maybe call them in or something like that, just to try stir stuff up and they happened to luck up with the feeder.

Also why go at it for two days why not come up to camp Saturday night? Because they wanted to go out and try and catch us doing something they could jump out of the bushes and say haha got you, but it didn't happen.

Way I guess its written they could say no hunting for 10 days but he laid of an area and said if you go by there unloaded the guns and leave it off for 10 days.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

*Good That...*



Luke0927 said:


> I didn't catch the other officers name but he was nice both very professional.  I shook his hand and said thanks for his fairness, on just letting the other guy take it because looks like under the way the law is written he could have issued us tickets also.
> 
> I heard 2 shots that I swear if they weren't on our property they had to be sitting right on the line.  I was wonder if the folks who lost the other land last year didn't maybe call them in or something like that, just to try stir stuff up and they happened to luck up with the feeder.
> 
> ...



Good that they let you go by the area for ten days and continue to hunt the rest of the property.  But this is a law that needs to be further clarified in terms of a specific distance...but I suppose one should be careful what they wish for !


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 24, 2014)

mlbowfin said:


> if they have been roaming on private property prior to hunting season or during hunting season without permission or probable cause then they were breaking the law!




Sorry, but this is simply not correct.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 24, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Good that they let you go by the area for ten days and continue to hunt the rest of the property.  But this is a law that needs to be further clarified in terms of a specific distance...but I suppose one should be careful what they wish for !



Fair enough and exactly. The law is poorly worded. Most GWs I know apply the 200 yd rule because the law is so poorly worded.

Several years ago the club next to me let 2 turkey hunters in for turkey season. They were slick. They dumped the cracked corn on my side of the line and set up on their side. We found the corn, called the GW and the GW took care of business. The problem was they strewed the corn out in a line across the hillside which made my land basically un-huntable for the balance of the season even with the 200 yd interpretation. There was no way we could get all that cracked corn up.

That's why I like pond scum more than poachers, trespassers and baiters.


----------



## strutlife (Mar 24, 2014)

Per a game warden Sat. March 22, 2014. It is illegal to hunt within 200 yards OR line of sight of bait. I would fight that ticket. If he does not have proof that you were hunting and breaking the rules, then he is WRONG!!! They are the highest policing authority in the state and act just like those traitors up in Washington DC. Put on the badge and abuse it. Fight it, win and educate green jeans.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 24, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> Sorry, but this is simply not correct.



I don't understand what gives them the right to be on your property without probable cause but apparently the law doesn't apply to game wardens.


----------



## Brianf (Mar 24, 2014)

*Similar situation*

This Saturday morning at 8 am a guy from my lease bust in on us and messes up our hunt because he had found corn scattered on his food plot. We have primary areas assigned to each member so his hunt was basically over. He decided to go around and "check for corn" on everyone else's areas. Needless to say that didn't go well and he was evicted from the club.  After that he decides to call the game warden, I assume he still wanted to cause more problems with other members that were not envolved. The warden states that we could put a feeder in the center of our club and "keep the turkeys on our club" as long as we do not hunt within 200 yards of it.  He basically said the only problem was that we didn't know where someone had placed corn. No one was issued a ticket ( I guess because no one was still hunting due to the guys antics ) and we were told to go on hunting. You never know when you are breaking the law anymore.


----------



## Randy (Mar 24, 2014)

Brianf said:


> This Saturday morning at 8 am a guy from my lease bust in on us and messes up our hunt because he had found corn scattered on his food plot. We have primary areas assigned to each member so his hunt was basically over. He decided to go around and "check for corn" on everyone else's areas. Needless to say that didn't go well and he was evicted from the club.  After that he decides to call the game warden, I assume he still wanted to cause more problems with other members that were not envolved. The warden states that we could put a feeder in the center of our club and "keep the turkeys on our club" as long as we do not hunt within 200 yards of it.  He basically said the only problem was that we didn't know where someone had placed corn. No one was issued a ticket ( I guess because no one was still hunting due to the guys antics ) and we were told to go on hunting. You never know when you are breaking the law anymore.



That's even worse.  A GW told you that you could break the law.


----------



## scott stokes (Mar 24, 2014)

If they think there is bait it is probable cause for GW


----------



## strutlife (Mar 24, 2014)

They have "Probable Cause" figured out. They will say they flew over and saw the corn/bait. You could probly request to see a copy of their flight log and find that they were not being truthful.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 24, 2014)

Core Lokt said:


> I don't see where any laws were broken in what I read.



If they walked within 200 yds of the feeder with loaded guns the law was broken.  Actually the 200 yds isn't specified in the law but is just what most GW's go by as a general rule...the law leaves it open to be much farther if the GW wants it to be.

Stupid law but I didn't write it.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 24, 2014)

scott stokes said:


> If they think there is bait it is probable cause for GW



If a sheriffs deputy "thinks" there is marijuana on my back 40 he can't just walk back there and look. You can't smell corn, or see it from very far. I know these guys have a tough job, but I would still like a LEGAL explanation. I've never run into any "bad" wardens in Georgia though. The two fellas in Elbert county I've come into contact with have been extremely professional and upstanding gentlemen FWIW.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 24, 2014)

Back to the OP's story, I find it ridiculous that wardens used that much time over a non-issue.


----------



## head buster (Mar 24, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> I should have asked but the way it sounds is its not like deer, during turkey season no 200 yards and out of sight.  But since we walked in that general area with loaded guns we were warned for "hunting over bait".  But my buddies dad never hunted that side off the property, he would have been a long ways off....and he still got written warning.



So if you walked by the area with the feeder I'm the dark could they have gotten you for hunting over bait and hunting at night since you had a loaded gun?


----------



## Rebel 3 (Mar 24, 2014)

NCummins said:


> If a sheriffs deputy "thinks" there is marijuana on my back 40 he can't just walk back there and look. You can't smell corn, or see it from very far. I know these guys have a tough job, but I would still like a LEGAL explanation. I've never run into any "bad" wardens in Georgia though. The two fellas in Elbert county I've come into contact with have been extremely professional and upstanding gentlemen FWIW.



The open fields doctrine allows game wardens to enter private lands.  I am sure you can google it.


----------



## Ground hunter (Mar 24, 2014)

The club president may get lucky if he goes to court.  I think the judge would throw it out anyway, but if the GW that issued the ticket doesn't show for court the judge will automatically throw it out.  Either way I'd be in court.


----------



## NCummins (Mar 24, 2014)

Rebel 3 said:


> The open fields doctrine allows game wardens to enter private lands.  I am sure you can google it.


Gotcha, law enforcement can do whatever they want on my land, after all you just pay a ton of money for it then rent if from the county every year. Why would I actually think I should have any privacy on my own land? Trespassing only applies to people without a badge I guess.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Mar 25, 2014)

"Trespassing only applies to people without a badge I guess. "

they do as they will, write as they will.......I heard a feeder go off on my neighboring club sunday morning. Two hunters over there as well. I am going to stay away from that property line.....long ways.

Hunting turkeys over bait and/or needing a caller is not in the legion.

s&r


----------



## DeltaHalo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hancock County is $801 fine......

The GW I had a run in with last year, was a real (you know what)...

Still trying to hash it out, no court date set either, they just want money.....Good Luck

I'm looking for a new club to join btw, as we have too much drama with a local guy that is always sabotaging our stuff or trying to get us in trouble.


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 25, 2014)

NCummins said:


> Gotcha, law enforcement can do whatever they want on my land, after all you just pay a ton of money for it then rent if from the county every year. Why would I actually think I should have any privacy on my own land? Trespassing only applies to people without a badge I guess.



Truth, I'm all about personal freedom, seems when it comes to war on drugs and the "States" game, rights take a back burner.

As for the ticket for the other guy...Anyone that goes to Hancock knows its one of the poorest counties I'm sure any ticket there your wallet is going to hurt.  When I find out what the guy does, either pay or court I'll let you know.


----------



## rigderunner (Mar 25, 2014)

Typical grorgia GW always harrasing the honest guy that goes legal 
They seem to always be after the legal hunters when a mile down the road theres 10 law breakers they kinda turn there shoulder to


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 25, 2014)

rigderunner said:


> Typical grorgia GW always harrasing the honest guy that goes legal
> They seem to always be after the legal hunters when a mile down the road theres 10 law breakers they kinda turn there shoulder to



I heard about 6 shots all close on neighboring properties between Saturday and Sunday...All earlier in mornings when they were in our woods...Seems like would have been good time to go try and check those out...


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 25, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> Truth, I'm all about personal freedom, seems when it comes to war on drugs and the "States" game, rights take a back burner.
> 
> As for the ticket for the other guy...Anyone that goes to Hancock knows its one of the poorest counties I'm sure any ticket there your wallet is going to hurt.  When I find out what the guy does, either pay or court I'll let you know.



I don't know about GW, but I will have to agree with you concerning Hancock co. It seemed like every time I showed up in that county with my out of state tag, I was being harrassed by sherrifs deputies, I got the first ticket I ever had in my life last year in sparta for not coming to a complete stop at the stop sign where you access 22 from 15. I was taking a right, a log truck was sitting in the intersection, 2 cars in front of me, (locals) rolled right on through the stop sign, I slowed to an almost stop and pulled out because I couldn't see around the stationary log truck.I saw the deputy sitting there watching, but figured it was safer if I just moved on like the others did. Wrong answer.They picked me out and  gave me a nice Hancock co. Ga. welcome.I was also pulled over for going too slow in Sparta, they were insinuating I was drinking, I don't drink. They also had numerous road blocks, letting cars go through, but stopping me everytime to give me the 3rd degree. I will just spend my money somewhere else. We had a sheriff a few years ago here that liked to harrass visitors, we voted him out, we liked their money too much.If I never go through Hancock co. for the rest of my life again, I won't lose any sleep.A couple of our club members were considering buying a property off Lake Sinclair, they have since changed their minds.


----------



## scott ellis (Mar 25, 2014)

NCummins said:


> I don't understand what gives them the right to be on your property without probable cause but apparently the law doesn't apply to game wardens.



Game wardens do not need probable cause, nor do they need permission to be on your property.....they have more arresting/law enforcing power than any other type of "police agency"..........sad but true.


----------



## Redbone4 (Mar 25, 2014)

*Game Warden*

I am in Law Enforcement, and I know for a fact that a Game Warden has - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - near as much power as a Judge. They can walk onto your hunting property at any time they please, looking for bait, anything illegal. But as said above if you decide to go to court, and they do not show up the case will be dropped. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Redbone4 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oops, I got potty mouthed


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 25, 2014)

NCummins said:


> I don't understand what gives them the right to be on your property without probable cause but apparently the law doesn't apply to game wardens.



No probable cause is required for them to come onto your land to do their jobs which includes looking for wildlife violations.  
Google "open fields doctrine" it has been settled law for a long long time.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 25, 2014)

Similar situation happened in Fl last year I heard of. GW had to walk about 2 miles in on private property and found an empty feeder (with a few moldy kernels from deer season) prior to opening kid's spring turkey weekend and charged the guy with hunting over bait when they set up in the blind near the feeder. He didn't even let the boy shoot the gobbler coming in before he busted up their hunt and scared the gobbler off.


----------



## rigderunner (Mar 25, 2014)

Luke0927 said:


> I heard about 6 shots all close on neighboring properties between Saturday and Sunday...All earlier in mornings when they were in our woods...Seems like would have been good time to go try and check those out...



Exactly i got a ticket for some bull made up law about catch abd release of trout and while the gw was chewing me out his buddy was 20 from him throwing them back the ticket got dropped because he basically made it upthey always harass people who know the law it really chaps my hind end the way ga dnr acts i started hunting in tenn to get away from the ga dnr


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 25, 2014)

Never had a bad experience with a GA warden.  Can't say the same for the Feds though.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 25, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> Never had a bad experience with a GA warden.



Most people who do have a bad experience with them have them because usually they were violating a game law and got caught.

That isn't to say there aren't "Hard Case" GWs out there.


----------



## rigderunner (Mar 25, 2014)

Iam not a violater of game laws i try my best to be as legal as i can anytime anywere ive ran into several wardens in georgia as well as other states and in my dealings with wardens ga has the most arrogant ones of all florida gws are great alabama are great north carolina good guys tennesee good guys from the time i was in second grade i said i wanted to be a game warden was enrolling in school thats when i realized i couldnt associate my good name with ga dnr so i gave up on that all together


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 25, 2014)

I'v ran into all kinds, good and bad, the worse experience I ever had was right here in my county, I was doing nothing wrong, but they sure were trying to find something, it's a long story, but after asking for their supervisors name, and telling them they were denying me my constitutional rights they left me alone.I now know their supervisor on a first name basis.I have an old class mate that I grew up with that is a Ga. GW, one of the finest men I ever knew. Now I can't tell you how he is when he puts his green jeans on.I've never seen that side of him.


----------



## triton196 (Mar 26, 2014)

rmost of the time they go on your land via a complaint. and the baiting rule is 200 yards or out of sight. if i were the president i would take that to court and educate somebody. they don't have case law for nothing not all law enforcement are correct on their opinion of the law.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Mar 26, 2014)

triton196 said:


> and the baiting rule is 200 yards or out of sight.



The baiting law FOR DEER where applicable is 200 yds AND out of sight... there is no such law for turkey.


----------



## returntoarchery (Mar 26, 2014)

cowhornedspike said:


> The baiting law FOR DEER where applicable is 200 yds AND out of sight... there is no such law for turkey.



My reading as well.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 26, 2014)

GW explanation as well.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 26, 2014)

So then hunting turkeys over corn is legal?


----------



## Luke0927 (Mar 26, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> So then hunting turkeys over corn is legal?



Negative....if corn is on property GW might say, stay 200 yards away or he could say you can't hunt the whole property...seems to bee their discretion.


----------



## Hoyt804 (Mar 26, 2014)

NCummins said:


> If a sheriffs deputy "thinks" there is marijuana on my back 40 he can't just walk back there and look. You can't smell corn, or see it from very far. I know these guys have a tough job, but I would still like a LEGAL explanation. I've never run into any "bad" wardens in Georgia though. The two fellas in Elbert county I've come into contact with have been extremely professional and upstanding gentlemen FWIW.



Under the Open Fields Doctrine he sure can, it does not just apply to Game Wardens.


----------



## basslure (Apr 3, 2014)

Hoyt 804 is correct with the above statement. Also Unlawful Enticement applies when someone places feed, grain, salt etc. in an area and it causes someone to hunt in violation of law.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 3, 2014)

He called in ticket is ~$530, not sure if he's paying or going to court got it second hand from one of the guys I was hunting with.


----------



## Appalachian Austin (Apr 3, 2014)

this open field doctrine does not mean they can just come on privately owned property problem with hunting clubs most don't own do no y'all situation but at the farm I hunt it is privately owned unless any law enforcement officer can see anything they need to check out or the land owner has gave them permission to be there they can not just come onto that property I know this because i am dealing with a poacher right now and I tried to handle it just me and the gw and he told me he has to talk to the land owner and get his permission to be on it but if he's at the gate and was to see someone doing something illegal he can enter and do whatever he needs now that said I like this one he's been good to me but there has been more then one game warden that got demoted and or lost their job because of placing a formal complaint of hunter harassment because they where not doing their job correctly


----------



## Hunter87 (Apr 4, 2014)

This is false.  As stated above, a Georgia Ranger can enter any property to look for illegal activity.  Think about it, if that wasn't true then I'd bet there would be marijuana fields all over private property.


----------



## trophyslayer (Apr 4, 2014)

Appalachian Austin said:


> this open field doctrine does not mean they can just come on privately owned property problem with hunting clubs most don't own do no y'all situation but at the farm I hunt it is privately owned unless any law enforcement officer can see anything they need to check out or the land owner has gave them permission to be there they can not just come onto that property I know this because i am dealing with a poacher right now and I tried to handle it just me and the gw and he told me he has to talk to the land owner and get his permission to be on it but if he's at the gate and was to see someone doing something illegal he can enter and do whatever he needs now that said I like this one he's been good to me but there has been more then one game warden that got demoted and or lost their job because of placing a formal complaint of hunter harassment because they where not doing their job correctly



I couldn't finish this without running out of breath.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 4, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> I couldn't finish this without running our of breath.



Haha, I know they teach punctuation at White county schools.Just funnin with you Austin.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 4, 2014)

Appalachian Austin said:


> this open field doctrine does not mean they can just come on privately owned property problem with hunting clubs most don't own do no y'all situation but at the farm I hunt it is privately owned unless any law enforcement officer can see anything they need to check out or the land owner has gave them permission to be there they can not just come onto that property I know this because i am dealing with a poacher right now and I tried to handle it just me and the gw and he told me he has to talk to the land owner and get his permission to be on it but if he's at the gate and was to see someone doing something illegal he can enter and do whatever he needs now that said I like this one he's been good to me but there has been more then one game warden that got demoted and or lost their job because of placing a formal complaint of hunter harassment because they where not doing their job correctly




If the GW told you what you say he told you, he is an idiot and should not carry a badge or a gun.  That is just simply not correct.

What I suspect the GW told you is that the land owner has to be involved before charges for hunting without permission or trespass can be brought.  The "poacher" could have the landowner's permission to be there, in which case he wouldn't be a poacher.  I know that you know, the GW knows that you know, but the landowner still has to be involved.  Now for illegal baiting, illegal trapping, night hunting, possession over the limit, hunting out of season, and hundreds of other violations the landowner does not have to be involved. 

But, whether the landowner has to be involved or not, the GW does not need the permission of the landowner to enter the land while on duty in the course of his duties which includes looking for the above illegal activities.

Look up curtilage for some limitations.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Apr 4, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> I couldn't finish this without running out of breath.



Just like not having to count using one's fingers, some of us can actually read without speaking aloud.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 4, 2014)

About 2 years ago I found a video that someone had tried to cover the camera with cardboard before they drove by. After reviewing a few times I could see the GA. logo so I called a GW I know who gave me the guys number. He came in on Sunday afternoon of opening day said he was looking for corn and we were clean. He said he had been in during deer season looking in the backs of trucks for evidence of baiting and found nothing then either. He told me he had Master keys and powerline/ power company keys and a pickset and could get in anywhere. We dont bait so I told him come in anytime and gave him my number.


----------



## Appalachian Austin (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't do so well in grammar in school and this dang smart phone don't help I get tired of going back and forth the put a dang period.i guess I should have stated this but there is a house on the property in witch the man lives and it has a fence around the property 3ft barb wire. that puts the land under the 4th amendment. the open field law means that anything thing that can be seen in an open field is not hiden therefor can be searched. there was a man growing pot in the cleveland area that the cops and GWs went onto without a probable cause and he got off scott free because of it. say what you want about how they can all can go wherever they want the man with a law degree in the living  knows better. they can and do do it don't get me wrong then get away because no one really fights it or they come up with some bull crap for probable cause . the ones where they do get caught in a lie well those cases get swept under the rug so no one will know. y'all listen to the cops and GWs I'll listen to the judge that makes the final call and knows the law unlike a bunch of GW and cops


----------



## MIG (Apr 4, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> What I suspect the GW told you is that the land owner has to be involved before charges for hunting without permission or trespass can be brought.  The "poacher" could have the landowner's permission to be there, in which case he wouldn't be a poacher.  I know that you know, the GW knows that you know, but the landowner still has to be involved.  Now for illegal baiting, illegal trapping, night hunting, possession over the limit, hunting out of season, and hundreds of other violations the landowner does not have to be involved.
> 
> But, whether the landowner has to be involved or not, the GW does not need the permission of the landowner to enter the land while on duty in the course of his duties which includes looking for the above illegal activities.



This^


----------



## greggt4736 (Apr 4, 2014)

So, our land is about to be planted with "warm summer grasses." I'm guessing they're planting from seeds in between the newly planted pines. Legal? Glad this was posted, we have empty feeders on the land but I'll be sure to take them down, make sure there aren't any moldy kernels that can shaken out and put them out of sight. One is clearly visible from the main road and I guess falls under the "open fields doctrine." Very informative.


----------



## MIG (Apr 4, 2014)

Appalachian Austin said:


> the open field law means that anything thing that can be seen in an open field is not hiden therefor can be searched.



No.  What it means is that open fields do not implicate the 4th Amendment because such locations are not "persons, houses, papers, and effects".  Plain view is a different legal doctrine.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 5, 2014)

strutlife said:


> Per a game warden Sat. March 22, 2014. It is illegal to hunt within 200 yards OR line of sight of bait. I would fight that ticket. If he does not have proof that you were hunting and breaking the rules, then he is WRONG!!! They are the highest policing authority in the state and act just like those traitors up in Washington DC. Put on the badge and abuse it. Fight it, win and educate green jeans.





Exactly.  From what is posted, the ticket was bogus, but then there are a few smart aleck young game wardens who have gotten too big for their britches.


----------



## swalker1517 (Apr 5, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Exactly.  From what is posted, the ticket was bogus, but then there are a few smart aleck young game wardens who have gotten too big for their britches.



There is NO 200 yard and out of sight clause for turkeys. That is for deer only. From what I've been told it is completely up to the GW whether or not you are legal. While the GW in your county says that you're ok to hunt a certain property another GW from down the interstate could write you a ticket. While what happened to the OP is(IMHO) bogus, this law has to be rewritten or clarified so that it's not up to GW to make a judgment call. Laws should be black and white, never grey.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 5, 2014)

Appalachian Austin said:


> i guess I should have stated this but there is a house on the property in witch the man lives and it has a fence around the property 3ft barb wire. that puts the land under the 4th amendment. the open field law means that anything thing that can be seen in an open field isw not hiden therefor can be searched.



You get partial credit for this one, but you still miss the mark pretty widely.  
A fence can help define curtilage which is afforded protection under the 4th amendment but for the fence to be considered it would have to be very close to the dwelling and enclose an area that is in regular use as part of that dwelling like a garage, smokehouse, wood shed, etc.   
The fact that something can be seen in an open field from somewhere else has nothing whatever to do with whether or not a law enforcement officer may come onto a property which is not curtilage.  It may have an effect on whether or not that same officer may come onto curtilage, however.


----------



## Luke0927 (Apr 5, 2014)

Also when the guy cleaned out the feeder it was just a handful if that, just what didn't fall to the fins to spin out when it ran out.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 5, 2014)

swalker1517 said:


> There is NO 200 yard and out of sight clause for turkeys. That is for deer only. This law has to be rewritten or clarified so that it's not up to GW to make a judgment call. Laws should be black and white, never grey.



But there is the problem.  Some LE's like the grey because it leaves the power in their hands which IMO is why SOME folks go into that field to start with.  MOST are good folks but the law shouldn't leave room for those who aren't to abuse the power they end up with and go on a power trip.


----------



## GaSwamper1 (Apr 6, 2014)

What gets me is when they are noticeably upset you weren't doing what they thought you were. Had a notorious gw in Dodge few years back think we were shocking flatheads on the river because he heard someone make a joke about it while he was hideing in the bushes. After 3 hours of detainment and searching us at the landing he told us we sure had disappointed him that night he sure thought he 4 $1200 tickets in the bag and wrote us all a littering ticket as he said for his trouble. When I said I hadn't littered he said that everyone has littered  at least once in their life. The sad part was while this was going on a car load of underage cruised to the landing so he stopped them found all drinking inc. the driver made them pour it out and told them to go straight home.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 7, 2014)

I like it when I can call the game warden and he comes out to do his job no matter what time of night it is. 

I also wish we had more game wardens.  game wardens are my friend, if I mess up I expect them to do their job.  It is MY responsibility to know the rules and regs. If I have any doubts, then I just don't do it.  It's real simple.  If there is a gray area then take the surefire way and don't do it, then the game warden won't have to make a "judgement call".


----------

